# Cichlid tank decorations



## hellocichlid (Apr 20, 2018)

So how could I decorate a cichlid tank? Specifically for Lake Malawi cichlids


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For mbuna fill the tank with rocks. For haps and peacocks, a mix of large rocks and open swimming space. Sand like pool filter sand is a good choice for either.


----------



## hellocichlid (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks! What about plants? Dunno if they'll chop 'em up haha


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

I would skip the plants and instead promote algae growth on the rocks for the cichlids to graze on.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

hellocichlid said:


> Thanks! What about plants? Dunno if they'll chop 'em up haha


May get chopped up...then again ...maybe not. Some of our tanks work great with plants , some do not. If you like plants, I would give them a try.


----------



## hellocichlid (Apr 20, 2018)

Wow, nice tank!


----------

